
Ask HN: How to Regain Sense of Humor? - b0rsuk
There are questions about depression, burnout etc., so I think it&#x27;s worth a shot.<p>I used to have a sense of humor. I really miss it. It wasn&#x27;t great, but it made my life more enjoyable and I was more fun to be around. How to get it back? I can appreciate funny pictures, wit and comedy movies, but I now have a particularly hard time coming with ones myself. I also wish I had more distance.<p>Does anyone have an experience getting back his&#x2F;her sense of humor?
======
alexitaly
Acid reflux reduction

